

Wait for it... Conservatives lining up in opposition to SOPA - nvk
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/12/sopa-faces-growing-opposition-among-conservatives.ars

======
blhack
Please don't editorialize the headline like that. This isn't reddit's politics
section.

~~~
nvk
You've got a point, wish i could edit it again.

